# National Sea Training Collage 1985



## STRAWBERRY (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi Folks, Any of you attended the NSTC Gravesend between september 1985 to November 1985? If so. Give me a shout, it will be great to catch-up on old times! Cheers Andy Straw (Deck)


----------

